# Corriente saddles?



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Does anyone here ride one?

I'm considering the purchase of one, but I am not sure what the price would be for one of their show/reining saddles..

Do they offer narrow trees or semi QHBs? 
If the price is as good as they say it is, I just might order two!! I'd like to get one of the ranch cutting saddles, then one of the showier saddles.

What are your thoughts on these saddles?

How well do they hold up?

Do they offer different leather colors/tooling options?


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I will start by saying that I don't own one. So take this for what it is worth. I have heard good things about them. Someone on the forum rides them and really likes them. i just cant remember who it was. I think maybe SMROBS but don't quote me. I was looking at getting one of their Wade tree saddles a while back but I like to actually see what I'm buying and came across a Circle Y wade that I liked so I got that. I believe they do have different widths of trees to choose from. When I was looking I just sent and email to them and I heard back pretty quick. Just fire off a quick email to be sure.

My only concern with them is the pretty significant price difference in them and say the same basic saddle from another company. I know big names have some mark up and sometimes quite a bit but there are some pretty big price differences. It just kinda made me wonder. Where are they making up for the price. Cheaper leather, tree, rigging? Maybe I would change my mind if I could actually put hands on one. But like I said I have heard good things about them to.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, that's why I'm a tad iffy. The price just seems too good to be true, I want something that is good quality and will last.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

The silver is plate and not the best quality, but the saddles are good quality otherwise. 

You will need to contact the company with your questions.


----------

